# How common are blue eyes?



## jimdanforth (Aug 2, 2010)

We just started building our herd, and obtained a very nice blue-eyed pygmy buck.  Since I have never seen another, I trust they are uncommon?  Are blue eyes more valuable or just  something unique?


----------



## glenolam (Aug 2, 2010)

I wouldn't say that blue eyes are rare, but they're definitely not as common as brown eyes.  I have a blue eyed wether and doeling - their father had blue eyes.  In my area, blue eyes don't fetch any more $$ than brown eyes, but to some people they are more desirable.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Aug 2, 2010)

I heard the same...not so uncommon as people think...Nice though!


----------



## helmstead (Aug 2, 2010)

If it has blue eyes...it's _not_ a Pygmy 

They're not that uncommon.  We have loads of them every year


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Aug 2, 2010)

helmstead said:
			
		

> If it has blue eyes...it's _not_ a Pygmy


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## warthog (Aug 2, 2010)

I have a young blue-eyed buck that came from brown eyed parents.


----------



## lilhill (Aug 3, 2010)

Yep, we have several blue eyed kids each year.


----------

